# External Bone Growth Stimulator Billing



## katic23 (Oct 27, 2010)

We just started providing and billing for bone growth stimulators in the office. The company that set us up with the devices has done some research and stated that no post operative modifiers are necessary for payment however we are the operating surgeon. Looking for advice on modifiers vs no modifiers for this DME in the post operative period.


----------

